# New member and puppy



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I want to introduce our new puppy. His name is Manny and he is 4 months old. He has been living with us for 2 weeks.

We found him at a pet store and Im sad to say he was born in a puppy mill . I did not know this until we got home and researched his breeders. I understand this was a huge mistake as my purchasing him will only help keep them in business. I know I need to be scolded and it hurt me to find out how bad these dogs are treated. Theres nothing I can do now but learn how to provide him with a good life. I can provide info on the breeders through PM if anyone is interested.

Leaving the pet store with Manny he had no idea what a collar or leash was. He would just try and back out of the collar and not walk forward at all. I carried him out like a 40 pound baby :wub:.
When we got home he was unsure of the grass under his feet and wouldnt move. I carried him in and out for potty that night. I dont think he had ever even been outside before and had lived his short life in a cage .

That night he went to sleep in his crate with not much crying. About 5am he started crying and I found he had peed all over his crate and was soaking wet from laying in it. He got a bath at 5am and started his new life.

He now is pretty well potty trained and we dont have to get up 2 times in the middle of the night. He went to his first training class this past friday and is very smart. In 2 weeks he has been potty trained, learned how to sit,down and to leave it. He walks well on a leash and doesnt pull to much and will stop and sit at my feet when I stop. Next training class we are supposed to work on come and heeling.

He has been to the vet and they found he had a parasite that he is on medicine for but everything else looked good. We are having our yard fenced in and it should be done this week. He will have a half acre fenced in to train, play ball, tug and just be free.

I am amazed at how well he is behaved and how smart he is knowing where he came from. I think we will have a good life together and he will be a darn good dog.

Here are some pics. I was wondering if someone might know what he will look like when he is grown. Pictures would be great!

Here is Manny!!


----------



## dbellamore (Feb 10, 2005)

He is one handsome guy.
Having come from a puppy mill only time will tell if you'll run into any problems.
But it sounds like he's lucked out having you for an owner. 
Good luck with him.
(And consider yourself scolded for buying a dog from anywhere other than a reputable breeder)


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy!! Congrats! Yes, buying puppy mill pups is bad, but he really did get a great owner!  Sounds like you've got everything under control! I hope he has a long and healthy life with you. The only thing I can think of that would come up are things like hip issues or more shepherd specific things. As long as you've got a good vet you're set there. It sounds like he's a happy and well cared for guy! Just don't forget to keep him from breeding since his background isn't the best for that.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He's a handsome boy and lucky to have you.

Hey, when we know better we do better and the fact you now know about puppy mills and wouldn't ever get a puppy from a pet store again is the best part. If you are like me you'll also bore all your friends/neighbors/family with that knowledge so they also would never think of paying one penny to a store that supports puppy mills by selling their puppies. Have to say, I don't even by fish or dog food from a pet store that sells puppies anymore....

Your boy is handsome and good luck!

aw:


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

He is beautiful! While I also don't support puppy mills, I can't help feel happy for Manny that he found a wonderful family. Congratulations!


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words!


Any ideas what he will look like when grown? Do you think his face will get more tan?
Large saddle or maybe blanket?

Thanks


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a couple more questions I hope someone can answer.

Can you tell me anything about the american canine association?

Do these numbers mean anything? sire: ia-aba-1281007-001
dam: ia-aba-1159548-001

Our fence will be done tomorrow and Im excited to let Manny run. Is there such a thing as to much exercise for a 4 month old puppy? I dont want to do anything that may damage his hips or anything.

Thanks


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

Manny6575 said:


> I have a couple more questions I hope someone can answer.
> 
> Can you tell me anything about the american canine association?
> 
> ...


I can't really tell you much about the canine association. Maybe other people can.

As far as exercise goes, don't have him do anything too strenuous until he's more or less full grown. I'm not saying you can't let him run around in your backyard or play with toys, but avoid taking him on long runs or doing agility-type things (like jumping drills) until his bones are done growing. You can definitely walk him, but don't overdo it. Keep the walks relatively short while he's small and work your way up to the really long hikes when he's bigger. You don't have to restrict him from playing with his toys or romping around at his own speed, but just avoid forcing him to do extended workouts right now.

Also, since he likely didn't grow up in ideal social conditions, you'll definitely want to introduce him to lots of new things. If you have friends that have friendly, fully vaccinated dogs, introduce him to them. If/when your dog is fully vaccinated (he probably is by now, but I'm not sure), you can pretty much introduce him to any other dog, but be sure they're friendly first as you don't want to scar him with a bad encounter. And definitely introduce him to as many people as possible and have guests over frequently while he's still young. 

Regarding your questions on color, your dog looks almost exactly like mine did at four months. Here's a pic:









And here's what he looks like now:









He got a whole lot more tan once his second coat grew in. I can't say for certain that it will be the same with your dog, but it's definitely a possibility.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

More pics and more questions.

Manny is able to run free in his fenced yard and is having a blast! 















































Mannys brother Max who is 1 year old.









Mannys sister Ava who is 12 years old.









Okay hope I dont get in trouble for so many pics.

Now for my question. Just tell me if Im being a problem .

I have found Mannys grandparents names and some type of number. Could someone please help with any info?

Mannys grandfather from his fathers sides name is Hans Von Weiss Haus dn069359/08

grandmother from dads side is Sible Von Weiss Blau dl912067/02

dads name is Von Gustaf dn207324/02 ia-aba-1281007-001

His grandfather from his mothers side is Larrys Stryker dn068283/01

grandmother from mothers isde is Lil Jenny Lyn dn092415/01

mothers name is Nicks Jada ia-aba-1159548-001.

Thanks


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Manny is gorgous!!! He seems very well put together for a puppy-mill dog, I think you got lucky with him! 

Here is the pedigree for Hans, his grandfather:
Hans Von Weiss Haus - German Shepherd Dog

West German Working lines - many well-known working line kennels are represented, and some quite accomplished and highly titled dogs there. I'm not surprised to see this since Manny does have a working dog look to him. The sad thing is that the progeny of these dogs are ending up in pet shops. (not your fault at all, just an observation).

Here is the pedigree for Sibble (I'm assuming your spelling is a typo?)
https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=561723

And the website of the breeders that owned Sibble:
Home Page

Sibble is West German Showlines, also called Highlines. I am not very familiar with showlines, perhaps others can share what they know about this pedigree. But since I only see one title in all the pedigree, these lines may not be well known if they did not have a presence in the conformation and event competition venues. 

Is Von Gustav the entire name for the Dad? If I google it a lot of different dogs come up Von Gustav as part of their name, but none whose name IS Von Gustav. 

This is the pedigree for Larry's Styker, 
Larry's Stryker - German Shepherd Dog

I cannot tell from this pedigree what type or line Larry is. Most probably some unknown pet line, maybe of American show line - this based on the American type names (as opposed to the Von Kennelname type names that are common in German lines). 

Nothing came up when I googled the other names - probably unknown pet dogs. 

So looks like you pup is 1/4 German working line, 1/4 German Showline, and probably 1/2 BYB - Puppymill unknown lines. 

I think he is very handsome, hope he turns out to have a great temperament and robust good health for you. And Ava and Max are just too precious! Beautiful dog family you have there.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Manny6575 said:


> Can you tell me anything about the american canine association?
> 
> Do these numbers mean anything? sire: ia-aba-1281007-001
> dam: ia-aba-1159548-001


Manny is ACA registered? The ACA is a registry often used by puppy mills and BYB who cannot get their AKC. There is no guarantee that the pedigree you have is accurate, as ACA does no checking and pretty much anybody can register anything as long as you fill out some paperwork and send in your money. 
There was a case her on the board where someone asked for input about the ACA pedigree they received with their pup, and the pedigree was found to have been completely fabricated - people on the board KNEW the dogs in the pedigree, and KNEW that the pairings and breedings listed never took place - plus the colour genetics of the offspring were all wrong so that alone was a give-away. 

That said, I don't think that Manny's pedigree is fabricated, though there really isn't any way to know for sure, but the mish-mash of working-show-pet dogs going back a couple of generations in his pedigree is pretty typical of of puppy mill/BYB dogs. And if someone was going to go through the trouble of fabricating a bogus pedigree, then they might as well have picked nothing but famous and well known, highly titled dogs to add to the pedigree, instead of going with half a pedigree of unknown byb pet dogs.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the work and the links to those sites.

The paper I have has Sible spelled with one b however the number is the same. The father and mother of Sibble match from your links and the paper I have. Who knows this could just be all made up because I cant find any info on Mannys dad at all.

Here is all the info I have on Mannys father: Squawcreeks Von Gustaf 
ia-aba-1281007-001 then the other number dn207324/02.

Does the HD rating in those links mean hip dysplasia?


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Manny is ACA registered? The ACA is a registry often used by puppy mills and BYB who cannot get their AKC. There is no guarantee that the pedigree you have is accurate, as ACA does no checking and pretty much anybody can register anything as long as you fill out some paperwork and send in your money.
> There was a case her on the board where someone asked for input about the ACA pedigree they received with their pup, and the pedigree was found to have been completely fabricated - people on the board KNEW the dogs in the pedigree, and KNEW that the pairings and breedings listed never took place - plus the colour genetics of the offspring were all wrong so that alone was a give-away.
> 
> That said, I don't think that Manny's pedigree is fabricated, though there really isn't any way to know for sure, but the mish-mash of working-show-pet dogs going back a couple of generations in his pedigree is pretty typical of of puppy mill/BYB dogs. And if someone was going to go through the trouble of fabricating a bogus pedigree, then they might as well have picked nothing but famous and well known, highly titled dogs to add to the pedigree, instead of going with half a pedigree of unknown byb pet dogs.


 
I just saw this post!

Yeah who knows if these people just made it all up. I wouldnt put it past them!!

I have the paper to register him with the aca but I dont think Im gonna bother with it.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Manny also has a microchip that I need to register somehow.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

If you know the chip manufacturer and the number, you can do an online search and register your dog that way. My female had 'Home Again'... I know there are a few companies out there, but I don't know their names.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If Manny's dad's name has the kennel name it it, I found this link for Squawcreek kennels:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Squaw-Creek-Kennels/164472404424?sk=info

Squawcreek kennel is a puppy mill. They even misspelled "purebread" . The link to their website did not work for me. 

Still not finding anything on Von Gustav - looks like Manny's dad is also a puppymill pup. 

I'm not sure what the aba-numbers are. Probably the dog's ACA registration number. You could maybe go to the ACA website and see if you can find more info there. 



> Does the HD rating in those links mean hip dysplasia


It shows the rating the dog received - good or bad. The German ratings are "normal" or "fast normal" or "a1", all passing grades (i.e. no hip displasia)

Sibble's link shows the US rating system from OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) 
The ratings a dog can receive is Excellent, Good, Fair (all passing grades and approved for breeding), and not sure about the lower ratings, but it goes something like Borderline, Mild, Severe - and maybe some other ratings? Anything below Fair is considered Displastic. (should NOT breed). 

If the space after the HD- is blank, either the dog was never x-rayed and rated, or that the person inputting the data into the pedigree database never put that information in. 

You can go to the OFA website and pull up OFA results. 

For example, here is the page for Sibble:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Looks like Sibble's parents were proven producers of good hips.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What a handsome boy! :wub:
I never advocate for pet stores or puppy mills, but you did luck out it seems.

Coloring wise, he reminds me of our Ruger, who has retained his dark face and "blanket back" coloring


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He is VERY handsome! hey we all live and learn and I think every dog/puppy deserves a good home, it sounds like he will be the king of the castle in yours, so he's lucky you got him.

It doesn't surprise me anymore to see decent pedigrees behnd puppies found in pet stores,,usually the 1st/2nd generation is where they have somehow ended up with breeders that shall we say aren't that responsible?

I had someone call me to take in a female they bought in a petstore, aca reg'd and the dam's mother in the pedigree was a Grand Victrix..HOW SAD! I even emailed the breeder of the GV and well, they didn't really care again how sad

I think Manny is going to be one handsome hunk , congrats and have fun with him


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

You guys are great! 

Im learning alot and having fun training and playing with Manny. Ava is the boss around here and poor Max has had it rough with Manny. Manny will take every toy Max picks up and plays to hard with him. We have been working it out and every day gets better for Max. Alot better with the yard fenced in now that Manny can release that energy into his soccer ball :wild:.


----------



## Namenda (Oct 2, 2012)

What a beautiful puppy. He looks so happy to have a place to run and play! I'm trying to figure out how to fence my yard as well.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

We put Manny to sleep on November 28th 2020. He had spleen cancer.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry to hear that. Hugs.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

My condolences on the loss of your Manny. Such a hard thing to go through.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am sorry for your loss of Manny. Rest in peace Manny. Peace to you.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss, I'm sure Manny was happy that YOU picked him, and he had a great life.


----------

